
JPEG XL is coming to store our photos at 1/3 size - blurred
https://jpeg.org/jpegxl/index.html
======
blurred
"The JPEG XL Image Coding System (ISO/IEC 18181) has a richer feature set than
existing codecs and can deliver images with similar quality at a third of the
size of widely used alternatives."

Its lossy part is being developed by Google PIK team (
[https://github.com/google/pik](https://github.com/google/pik) ) + Jon Sneyers
(author of FLIF) – some details: [https://encode.ru/threads/3108-Google-s-
compression-proje%D1...](https://encode.ru/threads/3108-Google-s-compression-
proje%D1%81ts?p=60072&viewfull=1#post60072)
[https://encode.ru/threads/2793-PIK-image-
format](https://encode.ru/threads/2793-PIK-image-format)

------
kozak
Lossless conversion from JPEG to JPEG XL and back is a killer feature!

